# Nubeek from North Texas



## manymongrels (May 27, 2009)

Finally getting around to introducing myself. Kind of got interested in beekeeping earlier this year, but it didn't really gel for me until early May, which of course if pretty late in the season. But I read, and read, and read. Joined Collin County Beekeepers Association and was blown away by the # of people attending and the various fascinating occupations and walks of life they represented. Actually got all of my supplies and bees over Memorial Day and had to scramble to get it all done. And already made a major mistake. But biting off more than I can chew and THEN having to figure out how to swallow is a very common approach to life for me. 

I live in the Dallas suburbs, which makes finding a space to keep bees very interesting. I finally ended up siting the hive in my backyard, steps away from our swimming pool (ought to make for an interesting summer). So far, my youngest daughter (11) seems to be the only one to go along with mom's latest whimsy. But maybe I can interest the others as time goes on.

Have had many, many animals over the years (various numbers and breeds of dogs, cats, lizards, guinea pigs, ferrets, lovebirds, parakeets, fish, etc., etc., etc.) which partially explains on-line name. So why not bees?

Looking forward to learning as much as I can!

Manymongrels -- a true nubeek


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard...

you have a number of beesource folks in your general area...


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Howdy and Welcome!


----------

